# Any advice gratefully received!



## Grecophile (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi all,

Apologies if this is covered in another post, but I haven't yet had time to read them all!!
My wife and I are planning on moving to Thassos this November (2016). Having holidayed there for several years, it seems the obvious choice. 
We will not be buying property yet but plan on renting long term. We have a house on the isle of Wight which we will be renting out, then using this to finance the rental and other household bills.

My main question is what do we need paperwork wise to live in Thassos. We do not plan on working there (had far too much of that in the UK!).

Thanks very much for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

I believe you need a tax number for renting and you will need this to open a bank account,you need to register yourselves at a police station or local council office but better still is your local KEP office,a council citizen advice and issuing of paper work,very painless there and they all usually speak English.The usual documents are required which you can see on line,you do not need to show proof of your financial affairs,income etc..


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Is that Mike ?


----------



## Grecophile (Jan 19, 2016)

samrvy said:


> Is that Mike ?


Indeed it is. Hows things


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi mate I'm booked along with 8 mates for 10 days April 15-25 for the annual working trip. If you are there in April and would like some help with lawyer, tax number and accounts etc oh and the pitfalls including the price rise once they see your British. We've not been caught out but know many that have. Ps our lawyer is the one boss uses.


----------



## Grecophile (Jan 19, 2016)

samrvy said:


> Hi mate I'm booked along with 8 mates for 10 days April 15-25 for the annual working trip. If you are there in April and would like some help with lawyer, tax number and accounts etc oh and the pitfalls including the price rise once they see your British. We've not been caught out but know many that have. Ps our lawyer is the one boss uses.


thanks, we are there a bit before hand due to school Easter holidays but back again for Summer. We will probably be looking for rental in town around October/November time so if your about during the summer would be good to grab a beer or 3 and have a chat!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm there quite a bit mike, email me when your going down and your welcome to visit our village. Maybe your gonna find that life in one of the villages amongst the locals more tempting than town life !!


----------



## Kotetsi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello
Just bought a teeny house on Thassos after visiting for the last 15 years. Will be starting work on it in February with a view to slowly making it more habitable for next year. Any tips/ ideas gratefully received as we have lots (and lots) to learn!


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

You may have problems opening a bank account, I don't know what it is like where you are going, but I am moving to Athens and I tried unsuccessfully to open one at three different banks. 
I only hope I will have more luck when I move.
Good luck.


----------



## Kotetsi (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. At the moment we are planning to keep our UK bank accounts and pray that the ATMs are working! We are keen to find out about any suppliers where we can order heavy goods ( furniture, garden tools etc) online and pay electronically. Otherwise, we will just have to take our time and do things slowly. Good luck with your move. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi, Ikea is there but few and far between but you could try Leroy Merlin or Pracktiker (not sure of spelling) they are the equivalent of Homebase/B&Q. Not sure if they deliver. You could try greeceishome dot com. They are quite knowledgeable on there.


----------



## Kotetsi (Jan 26, 2016)

Great, will have a look, thanks again!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Kotetsi said:


> Hello
> Just bought a teeny house on Thassos after visiting for the last 15 years. Will be starting work on it in February with a view to slowly making it more habitable for next year. Any tips/ ideas gratefully received as we have lots (and lots) to learn!


Hi it may be a teeny house but its gonna be paradise im sure !! Be careful and don't jump into things without huge consideration. It's so easy to make wrong decisions and belive what people tell you. We have seen this many times with first timers !! Send me your email if poss and if we can help with anything it's no problem. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Kotetsi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi
Thanks for that, it would be great to have someone with some "local" experience. Not sure I can PM you until I've done 5 posts, so can't send you an email til I've done 2 more and proved I'm not a troll! ( I'm not, promise!)


----------



## Kotetsi (Jan 26, 2016)

samrvy said:


> Hi it may be a teeny house but its gonna be paradise im sure !! Be careful and don't jump into things without huge consideration. It's so easy to make wrong decisions and belive what people tell you. We have seen this many times with first timers !! Send me your email if poss and if we can help with anything it's no problem. Best of luck to you.


Forgot to say that we are flying to Thessaloniki in 3 weeks so it will be our first go at driving to Keramoti (thought there'd be more ferries than from Kavala). Is there anything we should know before we get there. Our destination is Skala Sotiros so the Kavala to Prinos ferry would be closer. Any views gratefully received.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Kotetsi said:


> Forgot to say that we are flying to Thessaloniki in 3 weeks so it will be our first go at driving to Keramoti (thought there'd be more ferries than from Kavala). Is there anything we should know before we get there. Our destination is Skala Sotiros so the Kavala to Prinos ferry would be closer. Any views gratefully received.


Ok let's get your posts up !!
Where are you flying from in 3 weeks and what date ? We have a great guy at saloniki airport that always gives a great car hire price. Ps Limenas ( thassos town ) to sotiros is 23 minutes drive!!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

samrvy said:


> Ok let's get your posts up !!
> Where are you flying from in 3 weeks and what date ? We have a great guy at saloniki airport that always gives a great car hire price. Ps Limenas ( thassos town ) to sotiros is 23 minutes drive!!


Best advice for packing your luggage is to fill your back with decent tools. Hammers drill screws nails wood saw, infact anything you can imagine that will come in handy while your fixing the house up as the price of things here can be crazy and quite often bad quality with the cheaper ones.


----------



## Kotetsi (Jan 26, 2016)

samrvy said:


> Ok let's get your posts up !!
> Where are you flying from in 3 weeks and what date ? We have a great guy at saloniki airport that always gives a great car hire price. Ps Limenas ( thassos town ) to sotiros is 23 minutes drive!!


Thanks!
We've already booked the car through Hertz for the February trip, but will go with any recommendations for the next trips (2 already booked). 

I know that travel to anywhere on the island is short, I was just being lazy!

Been reading your previous posts and some priceless info gleaned already.

Currently watching Greek TV on Film on TV app! Thanks!


----------



## Kotetsi (Jan 26, 2016)

Kotetsi said:


> Thanks!
> We've already booked the car through Hertz for the February trip, but will go with any recommendations for the next trips (2 already booked).
> 
> I know that travel to anywhere on the island is short, I was just being lazy!
> ...


Flying from Manchester on 26th.


----------



## Kotetsi (Jan 26, 2016)

samrvy said:


> Best advice for packing your luggage is to fill your back with decent tools. Hammers drill screws nails wood saw, infact anything you can imagine that will come in handy while your fixing the house up as the price of things here can be crazy and quite often bad quality with the cheaper ones.


Trouble is he loves his Hilti drill so much, I fear he'll book it a seat and put me in the hold&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Kotetsi said:


> Flying from Manchester on 26th.


Ah we are returning on 29th. Shame it's not same day as the route into motorway can be tricky for the first few times. Don't end up in the city, stick to the main roads.


----------



## Grecophile (Jan 19, 2016)

Kotetsi said:


> Forgot to say that we are flying to Thessaloniki in 3 weeks so it will be our first go at driving to Keramoti (thought there'd be more ferries than from Kavala). Is there anything we should know before we get there. Our destination is Skala Sotiros so the Kavala to Prinos ferry would be closer. Any views gratefully received.


Done the drive from Thessalonika to Keramoti many times. Not a lot to go wrong as long as you follow the signs or take a sat nav with you. Only advice I would give is to make sure you get petrol as soon as you leave the airport. There is a station not far from the airport. 
Seemed strange the first time I did this as was expecting petrol stations to be off the main road, but you do have to leave the main road to get them.
All in all, with the tolls, takes about couple of hours and is a lovely pleasant drive. Good luck, Im sure you will be fine


----------



## Kotetsi (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks, that's reassuring! We will take the satnav, and good tip about the petrol. Thanks again!


----------



## Grecophile (Jan 19, 2016)

*Almost there*

So, current status for moving to Thassos. We were there in March and have rented an apartment 
Selling house in UK and moving to smaller one which we can rent out. Rent in UK will EASILY pay for rent in Thassos and pay bills.

Now looking at how to get some stuff from UK to Greece. Would only be some personal stuff and no furniture or white goods. Any suggestions?


----------

